# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Нет спящего режима. Нужна помощь.

## Сергей Ёрохов

Что делать? Пишет: *"ПРОЦЕСС НЕ МОЖЕТ ПОЛУЧИТЬ ДОСТУП К ФАЙЛУ, ТАК КАК ЭТОТ ФАЙЛ ЗАНЯТ ДРУГИМ ПРОЦЕССОМ"*

----------


## vova230

Это значит, что какая-то программа использует данный файл. Для начала закройте все посторонние программы, которыми не пользуетесь в данный момент.
Так, невозможно удалить файл, если открыта программа в которой этот файл был открыт ранее. Например работающий фотошоп не позволит вам удалить рисунок, даже если он выключен в программе, надо полностью выйти из программы. Дело в том, что он сохраняет файл в строке "недавно использованные файлы".

----------


## Sanych

А ещё такая запись бывает когда вирус присутствует.

Так же можно: 
Воспользовавшись программой Unlocker вы сможете выявить приложение, которое обращается к файлу; его следует перезапустить или выключить вовсе; если приложение осталось висеть в оперативной памяти, принудительно завершите его работу в "Диспетчере задач".

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

Небольшая предистория.
Было: Celeron 2800Mhz, RAM 2X 512Mb Windows XP (SP2) Спящий был.
Стало: Intel Core 2Duo 1600Mhz, RAM 2X 1024Mb Windows XP (SP2) Спящего нет.

Вирусов нет, приложения используются те же. Проблема возникла при использовании двухъядерной платформы.

----------


## Sanych

От себя добавить ничего не могу больше. Только поиск по сети.

----------


## Sanych

Вот нятягал в сети советов. Помогут или нет не знаю, но всё же:

"Начните с того что проверьте наличие  C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimtf.dll
Вообще за электропитание отвечает C:\WINDOWS\system32\powercfg.cpl 
Попробуйте просто заменить эти файлы, соседский комп подойдет!
Так же можно получить доступ к непоказывающейся у вас вкладке выполнив из командной строки следующее (полностью обе строки в том виде как есть)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\powercfg.cpl",-;5:B@>?8B0=85"

Другой человек пишет, что помогла переустановка драйверов на материнку.

Так же есть ссылочка на суппорт Майкрософта с инфой по этому вопросу - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Попробуй ещё удалить все признаки Alcohol 120% если такая прога есть.
Отключить/удалить все эмуляторы CD.

Потом уже поставить галку напротив спящего режима и заново установить эмуляторы

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

*Sanych* Спасибо, буду разгребать.

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimtf.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\powercfg.cpl* 

Эти есть.




> Попробуй ещё удалить все признаки Alcohol 120% если такая прога есть.
> Отключить/удалить все эмуляторы CD.
> 
> Потом уже поставить галку напротив спящего режима и заново установить эмуляторы


Но ведь до этого было всё о.к. А Alcohol 120% как может повлиять?

----------

